# /usr/ports/devel/libtool22



## lykich (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

```
vm7# uname -a
FreeBSD vm7.local.net 7.2-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p8 #0
```


```
/usr/ports/devel/libtool22
vm7# make install
===>  Patching for libtool-2.2.6b
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for libtool-2.2.6b
patch: **** can't cd to /usr/ports/devel/libtool22/work/libtool-2.2.6b: No such file or directory
=> Patch patch-libltdl-Makefile.in failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libtool22.
```


```
vm7# pkg_info | grep xz
xz-4.999.9_1        LZMA compression and decompression tools
```


```
# $FreeBSD: ports/Mk/bsd.commands.mk,v 1.5 2010/06/04 08:09:17
```

please help me out

Thanks,


----------



## crsd (Jul 5, 2010)

Can't see anything about extracting in your paste. Could you try running `# make clean` and then `# make` and paste the result if it errors?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2010)

lykich said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ```
> vm7# uname -a
> ...



How much memory is in this computer?  May be xz "helping" again: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15522


----------

